
An interview with Andreas Rumpf, designer of the Nim language - Jefro118
https://sourcesort.com/interview/andreas-rumpf-on-creating-and-growing-nim
======
Jefro118
I did this interview a couple of weeks ago with Andreas. I hope it's a good
read for anyone interesting in systems programming and the new breed of
languages like Rust and Go that have gained a lot of traction in the last few
years.

Also, if you're interested in broader thoughts on language design, he has a
good set of writeups here: [https://nim-lang.org/araq/](https://nim-
lang.org/araq/)

